# I think I found A TICK??! YUK!!!



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Yesterday, after I gave Shayna a bath (she gets one weekly), I was drying her hair when I found this beige or taupe colored thing that looked like it was plastic near her ear. I know I had not seen it before, and at first I thought it might have been her microchip or something, but I knew her microchip was embedded in her skin. Upon closer look, it was attached to her with tiny black legs. I called (screamed) for my boyfriend, and he got a tweezer to take it out. We considered using a match to burn it off, but thought better of it with all of Shayna's hair. It looked like the beast had buried its head and arms into Shayna's skin. And the beige/taupe colored skin must be the egg sack. YUK!!

Well, we got it out, but you could still see some of the black portion. We tried to sterilize the area with alcohol wipes, but now the area is red and swollen. Will the swelling go away?? She seems to be acting normal. Has anyone had this experience???

*UPDATE 1:07PM, 1/9/06*

I took Shayna to the vet since the area was still a little swollen. The vet said he could try to dig out the remaining portions, but we decided not to do it as it would traumatize little Shayna. She already looked a little more nervous, because it was the older vet and not the younger one who bribes her with yummy wet dog food in liver flavor. He just recommended my putting Neosporin on it until the swelling goes away. I should Shayna back to the vet if the swelling does not go away in a week and/or she develops other symptoms such as limping, fever, etc. indicating she might have the other diseases associated with tick bites. We decided not to put her on any antibiotics, because some of them have side effects like diarrhea.

Thanks all for the tips. I should really have gone to this website before we decided to pull the tick out, but I was being a girly-girl and just wanted that thing out.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I dont know much about ticks... thankfully, but I do know that there is a certain way of removing ticks so that what you described doesnt happen as I think it can cause an infection. I would take your furbaby to the vet if the swelling doesnt go down as they might have to remove the rest of the tick. let us know how you get on


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Yesterday, after I gave Shayna a bath (she gets one weekly), I was drying her hair when I found this beige or taupe colored thing that looked like it was plastic near her ear. I know I had not seen it before, and at first I thought it might have been her microchip or something, but I knew her microchip was embedded in her skin. Upon closer look, it was attached to her with tiny black legs. I called (screamed) for my boyfriend, and he got a tweezer to take it out. We considered using a match to burn it off, but thought better of it with all of Shayna's hair. It looked like the beast had buried its head and arms into Shayna's skin. And the beige/taupe colored skin must be the egg sack. YUK!!
> 
> Well, we got it out, but you could still see some of the black portion. We tried to sterilize the area with alcohol wipes, but now the area is red and swollen. Will the swelling go away?? She seems to be acting normal. Has anyone had this experience???[/B]


hmmm...ticks are black, not beige. Even though everything else you said sounds like a tick. For next time do a Google search on how to remove ticks--there are several safe methods. We just use tweezers--you have to get a firm hold and slowly pull STRAIGHT up so you remove the whole thing. Some people apply something oily first like vasoline. burning is recommended to kill the tick AFTER it is removed--ticks are almost indestructable as they have two skeletal systems. burning kills them. I'd take the pup to the vet to get the rest removed, personally. And they will tell you what signs and symptoms to keep an eye out for. If you're getting ticks this time of year (as we are) it might be worth it to get a Lyme vaccine. I'm not getting it until the spring, though, b/c Ollie is a puppy. Good luck!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The beige "sack" you see is the ticks body engorged with blood.( yes it is amazing how big they can get! and look totally different than before feeding) I have dealt with many ticks both the deer tick and the dog tick. I'd contact the vet. Did you happen to save the tick..( probably not..most get rid of the disgusting things asap. LOL however it is a good idea to save and show the vert. Deer ticks are apt to transmit Lyme disease and the Dog tick apt to transmit erhilichosis... your vet will likely want to give a round of doxycycline to ward off these diseases. if the head is still embedded the vet will likely want to take it out.
I've had a pooch dx with Lyme many years ago and Naddie has shown exposure to ehrlichosis and she is going the round of doxycycline right now.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I posted about the same problem right before Christmas. Those are nasty little critters. I pulled it out by the head (I thought) and dropped it in alcohol to kill it. I noticed a couple of days later that the spot didn't seem to be healing so off to the vet we went. He said he believed the head was still in there and that the skin was starting to fester around it. Just so you know, I'm the biggest girly girl in the world and that was entirely too much information for me. Anyway, we left with some drops that I had to put on the spot twice a day for 10 days. By day 7 it was all gone to the point I couldn't even find the spot to put the drop on. He also said Lyme disease didn't seem to be a concern as he hardly ever saw it where I live. She's all better now and I pray that I don't have to deal with anymore ticks in the future.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

here's a site that shows the engorged tick and info:

http://www.oes.org/html/how_2_identify_different_ticks.html


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

NO CAN DO!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> NO CAN DO![/B]


LOL!!! I know they are nasty things..but them carrying such serious diseases these days.. it is important we are aware of them and what they look like. If you have no need to "deaal" with them now.. maybe 'file" the site so you can have the info handy if ever needed?? maybe you could handle that LOL.... I promise they won't creep outta the file when you'r not looking.....hmmm at least I don't think so!!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=315415
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT a very strong assurance!


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

That engorged tick was gross!!!







I am still recovering from the shock of seeing a flea on snoop dont know how I will cope with a tick!!!







Will have to get my husband to deal with that one!!


----------



## arko (Dec 4, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=315415
> 
> 
> 
> ...



excuse me for being so completely random............ but ahhhhhhhhhhh. your angel missy is so pretty. i can truly see how you truly special she was to you...... orhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Ewww I hate them. Nemo one time had one. I have no idea how, but I caught it just 
as it was about to bury itself in his skin, I yanked it out..

ANDREA~


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Whoever said the sack you saw was the body filled with blood is right. Ticks were always bad in Texas when I was a kid, we always checked the dog every couple of days in the summer and fall. I have removed lots of ticks in my day. 

If the area is swollen, you might not have gotten it all out- if you didn't the tick will grow again. I have found that the best way to remove a tick is to cover it with vaseline or any other petroleum based lubricant, this prevents the tick from breathing, so it will pop its head out and then you can just pick it up. This is great because it leaves little chance that a portion of the tick is left inside- which can cause infection. 

If the swelling hasn't gone down by tonight I would take her to the vet tomorrow. 

Thankfully in Alberta we don't have ticks, or fleas! *YUCK*


----------



## audreylsmith (Dec 25, 2005)

Bailee got bit by a tick today. when i found it i had no idea what it was. i thought it was a berry or something stuck in her fur. but when i pulled it off and these little legs were moving, i screamed! gross!! it was HUGE! my poor poor baby. i called the vet and he said i was freaking out over nothing. this website is the best. the first thing i did even before calling the vet was to go to this site for help because i wasn't sure even what it was to begin with. love this site!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Since you did not know what it was, I hope you got the head of the tick out, because if you didn't, the body will grow back. You have to be very careful when you plug out a tick that you get everything. They hold on pretty good and sometimes it's hard to get them.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

its ok if the head breaks off...it will just form a pimple and it will come out......it wont grow back


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Well that's what the oldtimers always said. And with lyme disease around I would make sure that I get everything and not risk an infection.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Here in NY we have LOADS of ticks and I've dealt with them for years.
I do try to get the whole tick out and am successful 99% of the time, however hve had a few times where the head remained. I flushed with peroxide and if that doesn't work it at least helps to ward off any infection. As Jamie stated, the area will form a tiny pimple and that eventually 'pops' and I again clean the area.
Don't try to "dig" the head out as that usually does more harm than good.
Here, Many vets prefer to go ahead and do a round of antibiotics as a just in case...others prefer to wait and to a titer to check for tick borne disease..and still others prefer to wait for any symptoms.


----------



## coleenu (Jan 25, 2011)

Does anyone know of a shampoo or wash that will kill or remove the ticks that will not stain the white coat? has anyone tried sea salt and water?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

coleenu said:


> Does anyone know of a shampoo or wash that will kill or remove the ticks that will not stain the white coat? has anyone tried sea salt and water?


I think there is some sort of shampoo that the rescue folks use, or their vet uses.

As much as I don't like having to put flea and tick prevantive on my babies, I do, as I do not like the alternative. At all (meaning lyme disease because of ticks).

Just a Mommy opinion, I think it's better to treat them with what the vet gives you to prevent it from happeining.

But if this has already happened to you, you could ask some of the fosters on the fourum, what their vet uses to get rid of the fleas and ticks. Hope this helps.


----------



## coleenu (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you ALLHEART:thumbsup:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

coleenu said:


> Thank you ALLHEART:thumbsup:


Hugs to you :wub:


----------

